# Electives - Where should I apply?



## Acidian (Jan 23, 2008)

My university organizes clinical electives in collaboration with a number of universities every year.

I attend a European university where all teaching is in English.

I have a US citizenship and would like to work in the US in the future (I've never lived or studied in the US).

Now 2 of the places where electives are open this year are the UK and Canada. 
How should I go for order or preference? Should I put Canada or UK first? 

There is no guarantee I will get the one I want (or either for that purpose) but I still would like to know if anyone has an opinion which would be the best move if I want to eventually practice in the US.

Thank you,


----------



## anticholinesterase (Nov 19, 2007)

How did you get US citizenship if you have never lived there?


----------



## Acidian (Jan 23, 2008)

My father was born in the US and he worked there for a number of years. I got the citizenship because of this. All legal.


----------

